# LibreOffice Calc locks Mate desktop when attempting to alter a protected cell



## byrnejb (Aug 30, 2022)

```
freebsd-version
12.3-RELEASE-p5

pkg info libreoffice
libreoffice-7.3.4.2
Name : libreoffice
Version : 7.3.4.2
Installed on : Thu Jul 21 09:17:41 2022 EDT
```

I have previously reported this issue PR 263636 but it does not seem to attracted any attention.  Has anyone else besides me run into this?

Basically, if one has a protected sheet, selects a cell, and clicks on the formula box, then entire mate desktop locks up.  The keyboard is non-responsive.   The mouse cursor can move but nothing can be select.


----------



## zirias@ (Aug 30, 2022)

Check for a modal "hiding" behind other windows?


----------



## byrnejb (Aug 31, 2022)

The modal window is the warning that one cannot change a protected cell.  It is displayed on top of the calc spreadsheet that caused the warning and cannot be closed because the desktop is locked up at that instant.


----------

